# Λαϊκές ονομασίες περί τον ευνουχισμό



## MAKIS (May 24, 2013)

Υπάρχει μια αποτρόπαια πράξη που εφαρμόζεται στα αρσενικά ζώα και κάποτε εφαρμοζόταν και στους ανθρώπους: ο ευνουχισμός.
Αυτός γινόταν με διάφορες τρόπους και με την βοήθεια δύο μικρών ξύλων. Σε κτηνιατρικά βιβλία το βρήκα _στέκα_ ή _νάρθηκα_ υπάρχουν και λαϊκές ονομασίες σε διάφορα μέρη της Ελλάδας. Αυτές ψάχνω.


----------



## daeman (May 24, 2013)

...
*μουνουχίζω* [munuxízo] -ομαι Ρ2.1 : (λαϊκότρ.) ευνουχίζω. [μσν. *_μουνουχίζω_ (πρβ. μσν. _αμουνούχιστο_ `όχι ευνουχισμένο΄) < _μουνούχ(ος) -ίζω_]

μουνούχισμα, μουνουχώ (διαλ.), μουνουχόξυλα

Τα τραγιά επειδή είναι πολύ βαρβάτα και αγκαστρώνουνε συχνά τις γίδες, τα τσοκανίζουνε* και προκαλούνε μουνούχισμα.
http://www.meganisitimes.gr/2011/02/23/αγκλίτσα-και-κουρφούγκι-με-ντόπιο-χιο/

μουνούχι, γιντίτσ': ευνουχισμένο ζώο
http://www.alkisd.com/laografika/index.php


* τσοκανίζω: από το τύκη και το μσν. τυκάνη = εργαλείο λιθοξόου = Χτυπώ, κρούω, γνωστή και σήμερα η φράση _θα σε τσοκανίσω_ και _αποτσοκάνισα_ (χτύπησα).
http://www.kastoria.gr/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=10759&Itemid=682


----------



## bernardina (May 24, 2013)

Για να καταλάβω: τις λαϊκές ονομασίες του ευνουχισμού ψάχνουμε (κι εγώ μόνο το μουνουχίζω ξέρω) ή του οργάνου (στέκας, νάρθηκα κτό);
Μπρρρρρ, τα γράφω κι ανατριχιάζω.


----------



## daeman (May 24, 2013)

bernardina said:


> [...] Μπρρρρρ, τα γράφω κι ανατριχιάζω.



Φαντάσου να είχες και τα... γένια. 
Εδώ ο κόσμος χάνεται κι ο μουνούχος χτενίζεται.


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 24, 2013)

Έκανα μια μικρή αλλαγή στον τίτλο.


----------



## MAKIS (May 25, 2013)

Το ερώτημα είναι για το όνομα του αυτοσχέδιου αυτού εργαλείου και φυσικά δεν εννοώ την πένσα ευνουχισμού (burdizo;) ή τις πέτρες που λέει και το ανέκδοτο... (υπάρχει βέβαια και η φράση: ώσπου να πέσουν τα αμελέτητα από το κριάρι ψόφησε η αλεπού της πείνας)


----------



## MAKIS (May 26, 2013)

Το Σαββατοκύριακο ήμουν στο Άστρος, συνάντησα έναν φίλο από τα χωριά του Πάρνωνα, μεγάλο αλογοσούρτη και ιδιοκτήτη αλόγων. Τον ρώτησα πως λένε το εργαλείο ευνουχισμού; Μου απάντησε χωρίς δεύτερη σκέψη ''τσίτα''! Ίσως και από εκεί το ''είμαι στην τσίτα''


----------



## LostVerse (May 27, 2013)

MAKIS said:


> Το Σαββατοκύριακο ήμουν στο Άστρος, συνάντησα έναν φίλο από τα χωριά του Πάρνωνα, μεγάλο αλογοσούρτη και ιδιοκτήτη αλόγων. Τον ρώτησα πως λένε το εργαλείο ευνουχισμού; Μου απάντησε χωρίς δεύτερη σκέψη ''τσίτα''! Ίσως και από εκεί το ''είμαι στην τσίτα''



στα μέρη μου η πράξη αυτή για τα μουλάρια τουλάχιστον ονομάζεται «στρίψιμο» κι αυτός που κάνει την πράξη αυτή λέγεται «μουλαροστρίφτης». Καθώς το ζωντανό είναι δεμένο κατά την διάρκεια ώστε να μην μπορεί να αντισταθεί και ο ευνουχισμός του να είναι πιο εύκολος, έχει επικρατήσει να χρησιμοποιείται υποτιμητικά ο όρος για κάποιον ο οποίος δεν είναι ικανός να κάνει ούτε καν αυτό ως επάγγελμα. 

Σχετικό-άσχετο: υπήρξε κάποια παλιά ασπρόμαυρη ελληνική ταινία όπου πραγματευόταν μεταξύ άλλων κι αυτό το θέμα, με πρωταγωνιστή έναν τέτοιο «μουλαροστρίφτη», δυστυχώς δεν μπορώ να θυμηθώ ούτε τίτλο ούτε πρωταγωνιστές. Η υπόθεση ήταν κάποια απιστία του σε βάρος της κοπέλας που επρόκειτο να παντρευτεί (?) με αποτέλεσμα αυτή να τον ευνουχίσει με τον ίδιο τρόπο, με μια μεταλλική τσιμπίδα ή κάπως έτσι. Ίσως εκεί να αναφέρεται το όνομα του εργαλείου που ψάχνεις.


----------



## bernardina (May 27, 2013)

Προσοχή: ο λίκνος περιέχει και κείμενο που δεν είναι για ευαίσθητα στομάχια εκφυλισμένων αστών (με την έννοια των κατοίκων της πόλης ) κομ μουά.
Το επίμαχο κάτω κάτω.


----------



## Earion (May 27, 2013)

Ανθολόγηση από τα λεξικά:

Δημητράκος
*τσίτα* (η) δημ. τεμάχιον ξύλου, δι’ ου κρατείταί τι τεταμένον· *2*) ξυλίνη διχαλωτή κατά το έτερον άκρον ράβδος εν χρ[ήσει] ως υποστήριγμα των σταφυλοφόρων κλάδων των αμπέλων· *3*) ξύλινος πήχυς κατά μήκος της ενώσεως των σανίδων της οροφής· *4*) επίρραπτος εξ υφάσματος, κεντήματος ή σειρητίου διακοσμητική ταινία ποδογύρου, ά[λλως] φάσα, χρυσολούρι, τρέσσα· *5*) η καρφοβελόνη βλ.λ.
*τσίτα* επίρρ., δημ. τεταμένως, εν εντάσει, τεντωτά: την έκαμε τσίτα την κοιλιά του (την ετσίτωσε, έφαγε πολύ) · *2*) αντί του στρυμωχτά βλ.λ. · || ιδ. *τσίτα τσίτα* μόλις και μετά βίας.

ΛΝΕΓ
τσήτα (η) [δύσχρ. τσητών] *1*. ξύλινος πήχυς *2*. κομμάτι ξύλου με το οποίο κρατείται κάτι τεντωμένο· ΦΡ. *είμαι στην τσήτα* σε υπερένταση, έχω τεντωμένα νεύρα. *3*. το ξύλινο στήριγμα των κληματίδων του αμπελιού *4*. το κόσκινο • *5*. η καρφοβελόνα • *6*. διακοσμητική λωρίδα που ράβεται στον ποδόγυρο *7*. (ως επίρρ.) κολλητά, εφαρμοστά στο σώμα: _φορούσε ένα μπλουζάκι ~ και διαγράφονταν όλες οι λεπτομέρειες του σώματος_. [ΕΤΥΜ. < σήτα «κόσκινο» (βλ.λ.)].

Ετυμολογικό Μπαμπινιώτη
*τσίτα* → *τσιτώνω*
*τσιτώνω* «τεντώνω»
πιθ. < _τσίτ(α)_ «κομμάτι λεπτού ξύλου, πίρος» με παραγ. τέρμα –_ώνω_) < θ. του τουρκ. _çit(mek)_ «ενώνω, συνδέω –τρίβω (υφάσματα), μαντάρω». Αν ληφθεί υπ’ όψιν η διαλεκτ. σημασία της λ. _τσίτα_ «πίρος, βέργα», τότε το ρ. _τσιτώνω_ θα σήμαινε «τεντώνω ύφασμα πιάνοντας τις άκρες του με πίρους ή βέργες». Έχει υποστηριχθεί επίσης η ετυμολόγηση από το μεσν. _σήτα_ «κόσκινο» (που θα οδηγούσε στις γραφές _τσήτα, τσητώνω_).

Μιχ. Μιχαηλίδης-Νουάρος. _Λεξικόν της καρπαθιακής διαλέκτου_. Αθήνα, 1972, s. 388.
*τσίττα, η* : λεπτόν ξυλάριον μήκους 0,20-0,25 έχον και τα δύο άκρα οξέα, μυτερά, με το οποίον συγκρατούν τα περιστρεφόμενα χείλη των σάκκων, αφού γεμισθούν με δημητριακά. Φρ. «_φέρε μια τσίττα να (δ)έσωμε τα-τη σ-σακκούλ-λα_» και ρ. _τσιττώνω_, -_μα_, -_μένος_ = εξογκώνω.

Κωνσταντίνος Μηνάς. Λεξικό των ιδιωμάτων της Καρπάθου. Κάρπαθος [=Αθήνα]: Τυπωθήτω-Γιώργος Δαρδανός, 2006, σ. 935-36.
*τσίττα, η* ‘μεγάλη ξύλινη βελόνα, 20 περίπου εκατοστών, για τη σύναψη του ανοίγματος σάκκας, τσουβαλιού κ.τ.τ.’ _Κάμε μιαν τσίτταν, να πιάσεις τα χείλη τητ σάκκας_. Μεταφ. ‘πολύ αδύνατος’. _ερώστησεκ κ’ επόμεινε τσίττα_. Συνών. _τσίτα_ Κρήτ. Κύθν. Θάσ. _τσίθα_ Κάλυμν. Από το τουρκ. çita ‘λεπτό και μακρύ ξύλο’. Κατά τον Πάγκαλο 4.229 από το ρ. _τσιτώνω_.


Κώστας Λιάπης. _Το γλωσσικό ιδίωμα του Πηλίου_. Βόλος: Εκδόσεις Ώρες, 1996, σ. 473-74.
*τσίτι(ε)ς* (οι), 1) οι μικροί σανιδένιοι πήχεις που συνήθως χρησιμοποιούνται για την ακινητοποίηση ενός σπασμένου χεριού ή ποδιού, 2) τα ελατήρια του πυροδοτικού μηχανισμού ενός κυνηγετικού όπλου· «_αδυνάτσ΄σανι οι τσίτις κι δε σπάζ’νι τα καψούλια_». (Ίσως απ’ το τσιτώνω ή τσητώνω, που σημαίνει τεντώνω, ίσως όμως και απ’ το τούρκ. cita που σημαίνει στενό σανίδι ή το επίσης τούρκ. çit, που σημαίνει εμπόδιο, φράχτης —πρβλ. αντίστοιχα Ανδρ[ιώτη, _Ετυμολογικό_]. 384, [Μενέλαου Δημητριάδη, _Λεξικόν ελληνοτουρκικόν, τουρκοελληνικόν_, 2η έκδ., Αθήνα, 1984], 227, και [Εκδόσεων Ροδαμός, _Ελληνοτουρκικό λεξικό_, Αθήνα, 1994], 798).

Η καρπαθιακή συμμετοχή ενισχυμένη παρατηρώ.


----------



## AoratiMelani (May 27, 2013)

Spoiler



Τελείως άσχετο και να με συμπαθάτε, αλλά για να μην βάζω αισχρές λέξεις σε τίτλο νήματος είπα να το συνεχίσω εδώ, αφού η παρούσα συζήτηση υπήρξε και αφορμή για την προβληματισμό μου: η λέξη μουνί προέρχεται από το ευνουχίζω=>μουνουχίζω;
Κοίταξα το Μπαμπινιώτη και λέει αβέβαιου ετύμου, αναφέρει ένα σωρό άλλες εκδοχές εκτός από αυτήν, η οποία εμένα μου φαίνεται πολύ πιο λογική και προφανής): ευνή=συζυγικό κρεβάτι (απευθείας όμως, χωρίς μεσολάβηση του ευνούχου/ευνουχίζω), βινώ=συνουσιάζομαι, βυνώ=γεμίζω, μνους=χνούδι.
Εσείς τι ξέρετε για το θέμα ή/και τι γνώμη έχετε;


----------



## bernardina (May 27, 2013)

AoratiMelani said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



η μόνη γνώμη που έχω είναι ότι το μουνί δεν είναι αισχρή λέξη


----------



## Earion (May 27, 2013)

Γιά δείτε τι λέει μια κυρία εδώ.
Και άλλο εδώ.


----------



## AoratiMelani (May 27, 2013)

Το παρακάτω το βάζω σε σπόιλερ όχι επειδή είναι αισχρό - που δεν είναι - αλλά επειδή αναφέρει παρετυμολογίες, μη μας βλέπει και ο κόσμος και γινόμεθα ρεζίλι.



Spoiler



Κοίτα να δεις τώρα σύμπτωση, με πήρε μια φίλη για άσχετο λόγο (είχα μήνες να τη δω και θα βγούμε για καφέ το απόγευμα) και έτσι στην ψύχρα χωρίς καμία αφορμή μου λέει "Το ξέρεις ότι η λέξη μουνί βγαίνει από τη ρίζα μήνις, όπως και το moon; Έχει να κάνει με τα έμμηνα." Τώρα αν όντως ισχύει αυτό είναι τελείως άλλο καπέλο, πάντως αυτήν την εκδοχή πρώτη μου φορά την άκουσα.


----------



## MAKIS (May 27, 2013)

Μπράβο στη bernardina πολύ καλό το κείμενο του λίκνου, αναφέρεται μέσα και αυτό που αναζητώ τα μουνουχόξυλα. Πράγματι το κείμενο δεν είναι για όλα τα στομάχια και υποθέτω και τα μεζεδάκια...


----------



## daeman (May 27, 2013)

bernardina said:


> Προσοχή: ο λίκνος περιέχει και κείμενο που δεν είναι για ευαίσθητα στομάχια εκφυλισμένων αστών (με την έννοια των κατοίκων της πόλης ) κομ μουά.
> Το επίμαχο κάτω κάτω.





Σύνδεσμος Λασιθιωτών Ηρακλείου said:


> στην οποία χρησιμοποιούσε το ξυράφι και τα περίφημα μουνουχόξυλα, με το οποίο φοβέριζαν συχνά τα άταχτα αρσενικά μικρά αγροτόπαιδα.






daeman said:


> ...
> μουνούχισμα, μουνουχώ (διαλ.), *μουνουχόξυλα*
> ...



Από εκείνη τη φοβέρα τα θυμάμαι. :scared:


----------



## MAKIS (May 27, 2013)

Εδώ μπαίνει και η ιδιότητά μου ως κτηνίατρος, με το συμπάθιο, έστω τέως. Ευνουχίζουμε συνήθως τον γάιδαρο και τον επιβήτορα ίππο. Το μουλάρι που είναι ένα πραγματικό υβρίδιο και προϊόν διασταύρωσης επιβήτορα με γαϊδούρα ή γαϊδάρου με φοράδα είναι στείρο, μούλικο, δεν έχει γεννητικά όργανα, δεν αναπαράγεται. Ίσως για τον λόγο αυτό η υποτιμητική χρήση του όρου για κάποιον που δεν μπορεί να ευνουχίσει ούτε το μουλάρι! (Τώρα να μην ανοίξουμε το θέμα για το μαχαίρι που δεν κόβει ούτε τα α.. του Καράμπελα) 

Πολύ ενδιαφέρουσα η ελληνική ταινία, θα με ενδιέφερε να την εντοπίσω και να την δω, οποιαδήποτε βοήθεια είναι καλοδεχούμενη.


----------



## Pericles (May 28, 2013)

Earion said:


> Γιά δείτε τι λέει μια κυρία εδώ.



Από μια πολύ ενδιαφέρουσα συλλογή άρθρων. Αν ανοίξετε το λινκ και μετά σβήσετε το τέλος της ηλ. δ/νσης, κρατώντας μόνο από την αρχή μέχρι το greek (ή πιο απλά: αν πάτε εδώ), εμφανίζεται ο κατάλογος όλης της συλλογής. 
Βέβαια είναι κατάλογος σκέτων λινκ, όχι τίτλων, οπότε η εξερεύνηση της συλλογής εμπεριέχει έντονο το στοιχείο της έκπληξης και ελάχιστα (καθόλου δηλαδή) εκείνο της στοχευμένης αναζήτησης.


----------



## MelidonisM (May 28, 2013)

+


Spoiler



ρασούλειο θεώρημα για το αρχαίο Ιερό επιφώνημα ΜΝ από το οποίο βγαίνει ο Μίνως, ο Μηνάς, ο Μανού, η Μάνα, ο μήνας, η μνήμη, η Μίνα, το μουνί, το αμήν, το αμάν



μερικά οθωμανικά, λαϊκά παρωχημένα
Χαντούμης, ο κοψαρχίδης στα βορειοελλαδίτικα
Μπουρμάς:


> η συνήθεια ευνουχισμού των ζώων συντείνει στην εξημέρωσή τους και στήν πάχυνσή τους. Υπάρχουν πολλοί τρόποι ευνουχισμού (έκθλιψη, συστροφή, εκτομή). Ο δια συστροφής ευνουχισμένος χοίρος λέγεται μπουρμάς (απο το Τουρκ. burmak συστρεφω και επομένως ευνουχίζω δια συστροφής) απ' όπου και η Κρητική παροιμία «κατέχει ο μπουρμάς ιντα ειν' ο χουρμάς;» ανάλογη προς την κοινή «τι ξέρει ο γάιδαρος απο σφουγγάτο» http://www.stougiannidis.gr/hypoglossal/25.htm


 Μπουρμάδες και οι εξωμότες χριστιανοί, όπως οι Τουρκοκρητικοί.


----------



## AoratiMelani (May 28, 2013)

MAKIS said:


> Ευνουχίζουμε συνήθως τον γάιδαρο και τον επιβήτορα ίππο.


Μα, επιβήτορας δεν είναι αυτός που χρησιμοποιείται για αναπαραγωγή; Εκτός κι αν κάτι δεν ξέρω ή κάτι δεν κατάλαβα.


----------



## Palavra (May 28, 2013)

Μελιδόνη, σου διόρθωσα τον ρασούλειο λίκνο, αν δεν συμφωνείς πες μας να το ξαναφτιάξουμε.


----------



## MAKIS (May 28, 2013)

Εννοούσα τον ίππο, το αρσενικό άλογο, σε αντιδιαστολή με την φοράδα.


----------



## nickel (May 28, 2013)

Pericles said:


> Από μια πολύ ενδιαφέρουσα συλλογή άρθρων. Αν ανοίξετε το λινκ και μετά σβήσετε το τέλος της ηλ. δ/νσης, κρατώντας μόνο από την αρχή μέχρι το greek (ή πιο απλά: αν πάτε εδώ), εμφανίζεται ο κατάλογος όλης της συλλογής.
> Βέβαια είναι κατάλογος σκέτων λινκ, όχι τίτλων, οπότε η εξερεύνηση της συλλογής εμπεριέχει έντονο το στοιχείο της έκπληξης και ελάχιστα (καθόλου δηλαδή) εκείνο της στοχευμένης αναζήτησης.


Αν σας ιντρίγκαρε η σύσταση του Περικλή, αλλά δεν έχετε χρόνο να σκαλίζετε τα σχεδόν 130 αρχεία, πηγαίνετε και κοιτάζετε τα περιεχόμενα του Συνεδρίου εδώ ή κατεβάζετε τα πρακτικά του (Περιεχόμενα και κείμενα) από αυτό το ζιπάκι.


----------



## MelidonisM (May 28, 2013)

Palavra said:


> Μελιδόνη, σου διόρθωσα τον ρασούλειο λίκνο, αν δεν συμφωνείς πες μας να το ξαναφτιάξουμε.



ευχαριστώ
κι άλλες λαϊκές παροιμίες δίπλα στο _κατέει ο μπουρμάς ιντά 'ν' ο χουρμάς,
Εγώ του λεω χαντούμης είμαι και αυτός μου λέει πόσα παιδιά έχεις
Αφορμή ζητά ο σπασμένος πως πονεί η αρχιδαριά του_

Συνώνυμα: καστράτος, μουνούχος, εκτομίας, σπάδων, θλιβίας
http://www.stougiannidis.gr/AENAON/AS3/eynoyxos.pdf
και το άσμα _πέντε ποντικοί βαρβάτοι μου χαλούσαν το κρεβάτι,
κι άλλοι τρεις μουνουχισμένοι μου το στρώναν οι καημένοι._




απ' τη Βαβυλωνία


----------



## bernardina (May 28, 2013)




----------



## MAKIS (May 28, 2013)

Δεν μπορώ να μην σας πω την ιστορία που δεν σας υποσχέθηκα:
Στην αρχαία Ρώμη, εκεί ήταν η Μέκκα του ευνουχισμού δύο πλούσιοι συζητούν για τους ευνούχους τους.
Εσύ πώς τους ευνουχίζεις τους σκλάβους σου;
Τους τα κτυπώ με δυο πέτρες.
Με δυο πέτρες; τι λες ρε βάρβαρε; και δεν πονάνε;
Ε; ναι πονάνε αλλά άμα προσέξεις να μην πιάσεις τα δάκτυλά σου ανάμεσα στις πέτρες δεν πονάει...


----------



## daeman (May 28, 2013)

MAKIS said:


> ...
> Ε; ναι πονάνε αλλά άμα προσέξεις να μην πιάσεις τα δάκτυλά σου ανάμεσα στις πέτρες δεν πονάει...





Στην αρχαία Ρώμη, την επέμβαση ακολουθούσε η δοκιμασία. Το φόλοου-απ :


----------



## LostVerse (Jun 2, 2013)

MAKIS said:


> Πολύ ενδιαφέρουσα η ελληνική ταινία, θα με ενδιέφερε να την εντοπίσω και να την δω, οποιαδήποτε βοήθεια είναι καλοδεχούμενη.



H ταινία είναι η επιστροφή της Μήδειας (1968) υπάρχει ολόκληρη στο youtube, αν και τελικά δεν θα βοηθήσει ως προς την αναζήτηση ορολογίας.


----------

